# Hiring $ ?



## philapainter (Jun 2, 2010)

I hired a guy to hold my ladder for 8 hrs, i payed him $100.
He told me he is too qualified for this job, and i have to pay more if i want to hire him again.
He is on welfare, run out of unemployment, always broke. 
In the start he was happy i gave him a job.... I told him is more real painting job is coming if hes good.
How much i should pay?
How much you guys pay for a painter?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

How can someone be overqualified to hold a ladder?

Use a big screwdriver...they never complain.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

On the screwdriver message board...

"oh sure...anyone can screwdriver"


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Sorry...I think the starting wage for a painters helper is a little over minimum wage.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

His attitude is a red flag. Forget about the guy and move on to the next one.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Woodland said:


> His attitude is a red flag. Forget about the guy and move on to the next one.


Yup, getting $100 to hold a ladder and he's complaining. He should be doing a happy dance for money that easy.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

No kiddin'.

If he's gonna complain about holding a ladder, wait 'till he gets to sand drywall all day.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

A large portion of the unemployed are unemployed for a reason


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

1. fire this guy.
2. take a ladder safety training class.
3. hire good help as needed and pay accordingly


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

If I had to look at your rear end all day, I'd want more money too.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I heard those painters in Philly wear short shorts maybe that was his problem.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

hired a guy to hold a ladder you must of felt sorry for the guy,


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

In his position, sounds like he may need a humility tip. I do understand how he would feel but I have a few friends with masters degrees that lost jobs. One became a Starbucks assistant manager, the other came on with me as a laborer until he found a job. Real men do what they need to do.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Hold your ladder? you serious?

I've been painting for some 18 years and have never once had someone hold my ladder. I don't blame the guy but I'd certainly do it if i was broke.


----------



## philapainter (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for all comments. I still don t know what i did wrong here.
He was very happy when i gave him a job and next day he sad he is very insulted?!
I should never hire someone who's on Lexapro.
I agree with everybody. Woodland has a great point! CApainter and RBriggs i love your sense of humor! 
Btw, the ceiling was 30' high. Normally i dont need anybody to hold my ladder.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't pay any less than $10/hr. That's what I got started at, so I think it's fair.


----------



## philapainter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, i did Dave Mac


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

philapainter said:


> I should never hire someone who's on Lexapro.
> 
> Lexapro is small potatos (basically newer prozac style antidepressant) compared to what many people are on my friend. The attitude he had sucks, but the meds? Now if he was on Thorazine or something like that for a major mental disorder, THAT would be a reason. Maybe. I've met many people with both minor and major mental problems that had good attitudes and great work ethics.


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

Woodland said:


> His attitude is a red flag. Forget about the guy and move on to the next one.


The last thing you need is another entitled @$$hole employee. Move on.


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

as others have said- bad attitude, move on.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll come up there and hold it for $95:w00t:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I'm just guessing here but from the sounds of things you may not have had a lot of people work for you in the past, sounds like your a compassionate caring person, but let me tell you when its all over you will have fired a lot more people then you actually keep, get used to it and don't second guess yourself trust your gut.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> I'm just guessing here but from the sounds of things you may not have had a lot of people work for you in the past, sounds like your a compassionate caring person, but let me tell you when its all over you will have fired a lot more people then you actually keep, get used to it and don't second guess yourself trust your gut.


Right on the money. After a while firing people is as routine as changing your underwear. 

Ok maybe not that routine but you get the point.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I would bet the $100 you paid him, that if you called him to help you for a week he would ask for an advance on his pay.. 

Don't sweat this, just don't call him again. If you do, you are not allowed to come back on here and complain


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

philapainter said:


> I hired a guy to hold my ladder for 8 hrs, i payed him $100.
> He told me he is too qualified for this job, and i have to pay more if i want to hire him again.
> He is on welfare, run out of unemployment, always broke.
> In the start he was happy i gave him a job.... I told him is more real painting job is coming if hes good.
> ...


Dude, you got it backwards. You hold the ladder, he goes up, you see his value.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

philapainter said:


> Thanks for all comments. I still don t know what i did wrong here.
> He was very happy when i gave him a job and next day he sad he is very insulted?!
> I should never hire someone who's on Lexapro.
> I agree with everybody. Woodland has a great point! CApainter and RBriggs i love your sense of humor!
> Btw, the ceiling was 30' high. Normally i dont need anybody to hold my ladder.


I agree with what others have posted, don't bother to call him again. 

My real question is, what kind of a ladder are you using to paint a 30' ceiling??


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Is this thread even real?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Is this thread even real?


Maybe not.

Sometimes I wonder if it's really just me and one other guy here...and one of us has a whole bunch of personalities.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Sometimes I wonder if it's really just me and one other guy here...and one of us has a whole bunch of personalities.


That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Go to bed, Steve!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Is this thread even real?


From now on I automatically put into quarantine anyone or anything using "Phila".


----------



## philapainter (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi ProWallGuy, yes the tread is real. I moved to " Philly" 3 years ago. Love this city, and yes, you right Dave Mac, i have no experience to fire people yet, but i am learning. Thank you so much everybody for the comments!


----------



## philapainter (Jun 2, 2010)

Gough, i don t paint ceiling only walls in this job. The ceiling is wood.
Thx for the comment.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Thats the problem.Everybody wants to start on top!If he cant hold a job,how do expect him to hold a ladder?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

philapainter said:


> I hired a guy to hold my ladder for 8 hrs, i payed him $100.
> He told me he is too qualified for this job, and i have to pay more if i want to hire him again.
> He is on welfare, run out of unemployment, always broke.
> In the start he was happy i gave him a job.... I told him is more real painting job is coming if hes good.
> ...


 Was the guys name Phillysfinest?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Was the guys name Phillysfinest?


or is "philapainter" he ?

BTW, just to pretend this thread is real and legit and to play devil's advocate, holding a ladder IS menial, demeaning work. I'd like to see someone with some SELF PRIDE who wanted to do more for a living. I would not hire a guy who was HAPPY to be holding a ladder all day long. 

I HATE standing around doing nothing, and don't matter how much money you throw at me. Sorry, I gots some self respect.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> or is "philapainter" he ?
> 
> BTW, just to pretend this thread is real and legit and to play devil's advocate, holding a ladder IS menial, demeaning work. I'd like to see someone with some SELF PRIDE who wanted to do more for a living. I would not hire a guy who was HAPPY to be holding a ladder all day long.
> 
> I HATE standing around doing nothing, and don't matter how much money you throw at me. Sorry, I gots some self respect.


Oh I don't know, being pelted with bundles of twenty dollar bills might be kinda' demeaning but I think I could deal with it. :yes:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

philapainter said:


> Gough, i don t paint ceiling only walls in this job. The ceiling is wood.
> Thx for the comment.


Got it, that makes a little more sense. I know extension ladder in interior settings can lead to interesting situations.

We were doing some restoration work in a church years ago, working off of a plank on ladder jacks, and we realized that we were slowly sliding down the wall as the ladders slid across the waxed floor. As usual, some duct tape solved the problem, but we did have to re-wax the floor when we were done.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Gough said:


> We were doing some restoration work in a church years ago, working off of a plank on ladder jacks, and we realized that we were slowly sliding down the wall as the ladders slid across the waxed floor. As usual, some duct tape solved the problem, but we did have to re-wax the floor when we were done.


 I had something similar.

Hardwood floor, painting the ceiling sections between stained beams, had the extension ladder on the beams.. so if ladder feet slid more than a few inches, it'd be "splat".
I used a suction-cupped bath mat. 

Then I brought it home and replaced our old one.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> I had something similar.
> 
> Hardwood floor, painting the ceiling sections between stained beams, had the extension ladder on the beams.. so if ladder feet slid more than a few inches, it'd be "splat".
> I used a suction-cupped bath mat.
> ...


I wish I'd thought of that! It would have saved us from having to re-wax the floor.

I'm gonna put that one on my "Tricks I learned from the old guys" list.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Gough said:


> I wish I'd thought of that! It would have saved us from having to re-wax the floor.
> 
> I'm gonna put that one on my "Tricks I learned from the old guys" list.


You can also deduct new bathtub mats from your taxes!

NOTE to any IRS agent that may be reading:
I don't do that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough,

Couple of years ago I had some commercial vinyl repairs to make in an entry of a business that had a slate floor. The entry was two stories high and we had to transition from ground floor up the stair case that ran along the wall.

ext ladders, jacks, and planks were needed.

The lady hanger I hired to help (she's an incredibly competent commercial vinyl hanger) put some EPDM (the rubber roofing membrane) on top of the slate under the ladder feet. Worked like a charm and was big enough so if a tool fell, the slate was protected. Since then I've cut strips for stair treads. I also carry a good size piece in the van.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> I wish I'd thought of that! It would have saved us from having to re-wax the floor.
> 
> I'm gonna put that one on my "Tricks I learned from the old guys" list.


You also might consider trying the stuff they put under rugs to keep them from sliding. Not only grips and protects the floor but also creates a pretty nice non-skid surface for your ladder feet to grip. You can put down a whole run of it so you're no having to move it as much. Plus it's easy to roll up and store. Not saying it's better than Steve's bath mat idea - but it is. :yes: 

Course you can always be a real pro and just buy non-slip drop clothes.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Not saying it's better than Steve's bath mat idea - but it is. :yes:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Gough,
> 
> Couple of years ago I had some commercial vinyl repairs to make in an entry of a business that had a slate floor. The entry was two stories high and we had to transition from ground floor up the stair case that ran along the wall.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a win/win. I like the surface protection angle, too. We were doing a cabinet re-paint and I dropped a screwdriver on the countertop and dinged it. Since then, I keep some 24" pieces of soundboard handy and put them on the counters first thing.

I realized that I've got a partial roll of chopped-tire matting that would be just the ticket for slippery floors and stairs.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey I'm just gettin' started. For now I'm just feeling mildly crotchety. Think what I'll be like in a few weeks when I'm totally bored out of my skull.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Hey I'm just gettin' started. For now I'm just feeling mildly crotchety. Think what I'll be like in a few weeks when I'm totally bored out of my skull.


and we're all lookin' forward to that.

oh yeah...here


----------



## ExcaliburPainting (Sep 24, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> *How can someone be overqualified to hold a ladder?*
> 
> Use a big screwdriver...they never complain.


I have 20 years experience painting. I think I am overqualified to hold a latter too. Do you agree?


----------



## ExcaliburPainting (Sep 24, 2012)

researchhound said:


> Oh I don't know, being pelted with bundles of twenty dollar bills might be kinda' demeaning but I think I could deal with it. :yes:


Great, if I need a ladder holder, I will know who to call! Will you take 4/ 20's rolled up in a rock and tossed at your windshield? haha


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ExcaliburPainting said:


> Great, if I need a ladder holder, I will know who to call! Will you take 4/ 20's rolled up in a rock and tossed at your windshield? haha


Beats the unadorned rocks everyone uses now.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

daArch said:


> or is "philapainter" he ?
> 
> BTW, just to pretend this thread is real and legit and to play devil's advocate, holding a ladder IS menial, demeaning work. I'd like to see someone with some SELF PRIDE who wanted to do more for a living. I would not hire a guy who was HAPPY to be holding a ladder all day long.
> 
> I HATE standing around doing nothing, and don't matter how much money you throw at me. Sorry, I gots some self respect.


Everybody has to start somewhear and most start out as a helper, although I have never herd of anyone being hired to just hold a ladder, he probably meant as a helper, cleaning rollers pulling tape removing light switch plate covers, getting coffee, etc... I'm hoping he had other task to handle anyway


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

ExcaliburPainting said:


> I have 20 years experience painting. I think I am overqualified to hold a latter too. Do you agree?


Not necessarily

I don't think anyone in this trade is overqualified to do anything pertaining to it.


"Hey could you hold the ladder..uh..quick!"

"no, I'm overqualified"

aaaayyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeee...thud


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Steve Richards said:


> Not necessarily
> 
> I don't think anyone in this trade is overqualified to do anything pertaining to it.
> 
> ...


Well if you'd read my resume you would have realized that before asking me.:whistling2:


----------



## ExcaliburPainting (Sep 24, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> Not necessarily
> 
> I don't think anyone in this trade is overqualified to do anything pertaining to it.
> 
> ...


You are taking the OP from one extreme to the other which was *"I hired a guy to hold my ladder for 8 hrs, i payed him $100"! *

Sorry Steve, but I am over qualified to hold your ladder for *8 hrs a day* or to specifically be hired to ONLY hold a ladder! Arch said it correct, that would be an insult!

Now on the other hand, if you hire some inexperienced kid to hold your ladder for 8 hrs a day, that is different. However, it would be ONE boring ass job.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

ExcaliburPainting said:


> You are taking the OP from one extreme to the other which was *"I hired a guy to hold my ladder for 8 hrs, i payed him $100"! *The OP didn't mention his guy having any previous painting experience. Who knows, he may have been under-qualified to even hold the ladder.
> 
> Sorry Steve, but I am over qualified to hold your ladder for *8 hrs a day* So are you saying you're NOT overqualified to hold a ladder, but you ARE overqualified to hold said ladder for more than a certain amount of time? sounds kinda nit picky to me.
> 
> ...


If one of my guys had told me they were overqualified to do any task I gave them during any particular job, their next sentence woulda been "so when can I pick up my check?"


----------



## ExcaliburPainting (Sep 24, 2012)

*Steve Richards says: *The OP didn't mention his guy having any previous painting experience. Who knows, he may have been under-qualified to even hold the ladder[/quote] 

*Excalibur says:* well Steve, you assume that he has NO experience and I assume, from his statement; "I'm too qualified to hold a ladder" that the guy has experience. Learn to read between the lines! 

Sorry Steve, but I am over qualified to hold your ladder for *8 hrs a day* *Steve Richards says: *So are you saying you're NOT overqualified to hold a ladder, but you ARE overqualified to hold said ladder for more than a certain amount of time? sounds kinda nit picky to me.

*Excalibur says: *sorry Steve, but I think holding a ladder for 8 hrs is an extremely boring job. I believe most people in the work force want to at least somewhat enjoy what they do for a living. 

or to specifically be hired to ONLY hold a ladder! Arch said it correct, that would be an insult! *Steve Richards says: *Don't listen to daArch...the only insult in this business is not getting paid , or being told you suck at painting..which is fine as long as you also get paid.

*Excalibur says: *sorry steve, I am going to listen to Arch.

Now on the other hand, if you hire some inexperienced kid to hold your ladder for 8 hrs a day, that is different. However, it would be ONE boring ass job. *Steve Richards says:*You mean compared to the excitement of scraping loose paint?

*Excalibur says: *Steve,lets not put words in my mouth. I try to give a guy various jobs throughout the day, that will keep his day interesting if at all possible... 



Steve Richards said:


> If one of my guys had told me they were overqualified to do any task I gave them during any particular job, their next sentence woulda been "so when can I pick up my check?"


And I would say "I am a painter, not some nit-wit" now give me my F'n check!


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

ExcaliburPainting said:


> *Excalibur says: *sorry steve, I am going to listen to Arch.


Ok kid...they're your brain cells.

I used to listen to him.

...and look at me now!

:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Ha - painters with brain cells! Now _that's_ funny! :w00t:


----------



## ExcaliburPainting (Sep 24, 2012)

Steve Richards said:


> Ok kid...they're your brain cells.
> 
> I used to listen to him.
> 
> ...


I have my own brain cells to rely on. I only agree with Arch. 

BTW - I am 42 y/o!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ExcaliburPainting said:


> I have my own brain cells to rely on. I only agree with Arch.
> 
> BTW - I am 42 y/o!


Come to the PZ Bill could use a cheerleader.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Never mind you need 50 more posts.


----------



## alabamahousepainters (Jun 30, 2013)

*Pay Rate*

Helpers 12.00
Painters 16.00

But I am in the deep south wages are not that high here. Neither is the cost of living.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

$100.00 a day just to foot your ladder, hell I would do that, wicked easy job, no thinking, no real work just stand there sounds like great pay to me.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I hired a man once and the first job he worked on was exterior-clap board siding color change.The last day of the job I told him to go around and make sure the bottom edge of the last two rows was painted.He quickly informed me that he was above "standing on his head" to check that and that I should have my helper do that while he was loading up.He was looking for a job the next day.


----------



## Tiferet (Jan 8, 2013)

philapainter said:


> I hired a guy to hold my ladder for 8 hrs, i payed him $100.
> He told me he is too qualified for this job, and i have to pay more if i want to hire him again.
> He is on welfare, run out of unemployment, always broke.
> In the start he was happy i gave him a job.... I told him is more real painting job is coming if hes good.
> ...


There are some guys that (even if they are unemployed) they can established The amount of $$$ we have to Pay them. I always try to be very fair with they payroll, but 
also, I raísed a Big Red Flag if a new employer starts with a wrong attitude, that only shows me that he will have The same attitude Project after Project.


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

Tiferet said:


> There are some guys that (even if they are unemployed) they can established The amount of $$$ we have to Pay them. I always try to be very fair with they payroll, but
> also, I raísed a Big Red Flag if a new employer starts with a wrong attitude, that only shows me that he will have The same attitude Project after Project.


Man bro I know that feeling from other side some times I feel I know more than the guy is hiering me he starts right off the bat saying th.everyone say they can paint but if there good bring them up right away, an yeah attitude is definitely a factor. If it was me start them 12 if they have there own ride 
Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

tell me more about this lexapro stuff,,,,


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi (Oct 6, 2013)

alanbarrington said:


> Man bro I know that feeling from other side some times I feel I know more than the guy is hiering me he starts right off the bat saying th.everyone say they can paint but if there good bring them up right away, an yeah attitude is definitely a factor. If it was me start them 12 if they have there own ride
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


Florida is terribly underpaid for painters because of the "anyone can paint" mentality. ...and the job market here is ridiculous! Employers need to realize the are setting the standards for crappy work when they get what they pay for. 


Alanbarrington, how is the job market for you? I am also in the Tampa/ St. Pete area


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi (Oct 6, 2013)

Just read the whole thread. $100/ day to hold a ladder is good money. Boring work, but that is beside the point.

Now, $100/day for very skilled painting work... that is the sad reality of the job market in Florida! 


HI EVERYONE! ..new to the forum here! Been reading through some threads this morning. I liked the 'show off your lines' thread. ... I am also an excellent freehand painter, no tape needed! And we have lots of rough stucco and knockdown here! Bullnose accent walls, no problem. .. heck, if a customer wanted pin-stipes on their stucco, I could even do that freehand, too. 

If you're very skilled. .. it is terrible to be underpaid!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Pretty Handy Mandi said:


> Just read the whole thread. $100/ day to hold a ladder is good money. Boring work, but that is beside the point.
> 
> Now, $100/day for very skilled painting work... that is the sad reality of the job market in Florida!
> 
> ...


bailed florida back in '06.
Cheap labor was killing the market.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

daArch said:


> or is "philapainter" he ?
> 
> BTW, just to pretend this thread is real and legit and to play devil's advocate, holding a ladder IS menial, demeaning work. I'd like to see someone with some SELF PRIDE who wanted to do more for a living. I would not hire a guy who was HAPPY to be holding a ladder all day long.
> 
> I HATE standing around doing nothing, and don't matter how much money you throw at me. Sorry, I gots some self respect.


I agree Bill BUT If the only work I could get was holding a ladder for $100 a day, I would be there with bells on.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Who sets there ladder up to where it needs to be 'held' all day anyway..?..
Dig a hole, or use a anti slip pad, or something. 
If I thought it was necessary for someone to hold a ladder for it to be safe, I wouldn't get on it.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

One thing you guys seem to be forgetting is this guy had nothing no money, no job, no unemployment, When you say you would not stand around and hold a ladder remember you have money coming in and that makes a world of difference. Also there's always the chance hold a ladder today leads to something else tomorrow.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Pretty Handy Mandi said:


> Florida is terribly underpaid for painters because of the "anyone can paint" mentality. ...and the job market here is ridiculous! Employers need to realize the are setting the standards for crappy work when they get what they pay for.
> 
> 
> Alanbarrington, how is the job market for you? I am also in the Tampa/ St. Pete area


Doesnt sound good.. Im thinking of coming down to Flordia to paint for winter.......


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Doesnt sound good.. Im thinking of coming down to Flordia to paint for winter.......


Good luck


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Good luck


Really that bad... the company i know is pretty big with multiple divisions....


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

You would be well advised to check out some pricing before you make the trip. The only area I have heard is doing good at the moment is Orlando.
Since new construction went in the toilet everyone that was doing N/C is now doing repaints. The county I'm in there is no license for painting so everyone that can buy a paint brush is a painter.
And as Handi says $100 a day is a good day.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Toolnut said:


> You would be well advised to check out some pricing before you make the trip. The only area I have heard is doing good at the moment is Orlando.
> Since new construction went in the toilet everyone that was doing N/C is now doing repaints. The county I'm in there is no license for painting so everyone that can buy a paint brush is a painter.
> And as Handi says $100 a day is a good day.


i would be subbing for a company thats been around longer than me... not sure how long exactly but they have jobs all over the country and two divisions in flordia...pretty established from what i understand


----------



## Jasonthep8nter (Aug 7, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> Who sets there ladder up to where it needs to be 'held' all day anyway..?.. Dig a hole, or use a anti slip pad, or something. If I thought it was necessary for someone to hold a ladder for it to be safe, I wouldn't get on it.


 very true you would think that would go without saying😀


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

philapainter said:


> Thanks for all comments. I still don t know what i did wrong here.
> He was very happy when i gave him a job and next day he sad he is very insulted?!
> I should never hire someone who's on Lexapro.
> I agree with everybody. Woodland has a great point! CApainter and RBriggs i love your sense of humor!
> Btw, the ceiling was 30' high. Normally i dont need anybody to hold my ladder.


 If I was paying a 100 he would be the one on the ladder!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Dave Mac said:


> I'm just guessing here but from the sounds of things you may not have had a lot of people work for you in the past, sounds like your a compassionate caring person, but let me tell you when its all over you will have fired a lot more people then you actually keep, get used to it and don't second guess yourself trust your gut.


 Maybe his gut is why the guy his holding the ladder in the 1st place!


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

alanbarrington said:


> Man bro I know that feeling from other side some times I feel I know more than the guy is hiering me he starts right off the bat saying th.everyone say they can paint but if there good bring them up right away, an yeah attitude is definitely a factor. If it was me start them 12 if they have there own ride
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


Al's last post.......miss ya bro


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

richmondpainting said:


> Doesnt sound good.. Im thinking of coming down to Flordia to paint for winter.......





South-FL-Painter said:


> Good luck


Seriously bad scene...

I worked for Service Painting in Fort Myers before throwing in the towel, 100+ painters on payroll.
I was doing great untile Cape Coral folded, Sanibel Island was cooling down, and Naples was locked in.
If they are seeking painters outside of Florida, it's because they've burned every painter IN Florida.
Imho.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

WisePainter said:


> Seriously bad scene...
> 
> I worked for Service Painting in Fort Myers before throwing in the towel, 100+ painters on payroll.
> I was doing great untile Cape Coral folded, Sanibel Island was cooling down, and Naples was locked in.
> ...


My brother in laws uncles owns a company down there and his brother manages one of the divisions....


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> My brother in laws uncles owns a company down there and his brother manages one of the divisions....


I know a guy, a union painter, went down there and opened up a outfit and went on to fame and fortune by all accounts.

then I know another guy that went down and came back broke.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

O


richmondpainting said:


> My brother in laws uncles owns a company down there and his brother manages one of the divisions....


Nothing like mixing business and family with a sprinkle of terrible Florida economy...

I realize that it's a personal deal, but imho that's even more reason to keep it away from business.

Personally I hope you score the "hail Mary" contract that sees you through the winter where you are now.
Florida is a siren...she'll sing to you...then kill you.

I left n. Michigan to paint out the winter there, seems as though nothing has changed since 2005...


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Oden said:


> I know a guy, a union painter, went down there and opened up a outfit and went on to fame and fortune by all accounts.
> 
> then I know another guy that went down and came back broke.


I would believe the second guy.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

WisePainter said:


> O
> 
> Nothing like mixing business and family with a sprinkle of terrible Florida economy...
> 
> ...


I hope we do grab some big contracts to help out with winter but if not flordia is where ill be....kinda excited...I never have really done the road thing ..other than a couple nights...a couple hours away...not to mention the nice weather...I can just paint and be left alone...no annoying customers or workers because it would be the only thing really going on


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Pretty Handy Mandi said:


> Just read the whole thread. $100/ day to hold a ladder is good money. Boring work, but that is beside the point.
> 
> Now, $100/day for very skilled painting work... that is the sad reality of the job market in Florida!
> 
> ...


lots of talk with no pics is just lots of talk:yes:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> I hope we do grab some big contracts to help out with winter but if not flordia is where ill be....kinda excited...I never have really done the road thing ..other than a couple nights...a couple hours away...not to mention the nice weather...I can just paint and be left alone...no annoying customers or workers because it would be the only thing really going on


 
maybe after this lighthouse fiasco, you will not have any choice:whistling2:


----------



## Pretty Handy Mandi (Oct 6, 2013)

chrisn said:


> lots of talk with no pics is just lots of talk:yes:


Yep, I know what you mean. Everyone says they can paint. 

... but there are some pics. Yes, I can prove that. They are in the "SHOW OFF YOUR LINES" thread. 


PT is so much fun & Painting is Awesome!


----------

